# Upgrade Problems - Sony SVR-3000



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

I've just attempted to add a 320 GB Wd drive to a 80 G Maxtor system with no success. I used the ptv v4.0 with lba48 support and here are the steps I took.

I backed up the current tivo drive with 

mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt (fat32 partition)
mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /mnt/tivo.bak /dev/hda (Tivo drive)

then i shut down the pc and replaced the fat32 backup drive with the new 320 GB drive and issued the command

mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb

I did not increase the swap file(yet), but cannot get the tivo past the please wait screen.

My questions are :

If I do the MFS restore to bring back the 80 gig drive to previous, will I lose the recordings, or will everything be back to start?

I am considering (if I can restore the 80 Gig drive to prior status) just doing the mfsbackup | mfsrestore thing and saving the 80 Gig as backup.

Any suggestion would be very welcome!!


----------



## cellulan (Jan 29, 2006)

Ignore the previos post - I replaced the Harddrive cable and everything appears working now!!!!!


----------

